# The Wascally Wedfin - Dec 1



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

wow leigh, what a horse of a redfin, terrific session and great photos , are they taken with the olympus, ohh gee would love a freshwater session like that


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Well done Red & Brad. That's certainly a good fish


----------



## Polar (Sep 1, 2005)

Great "wed" - Red


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

Well done leigh :!:

That is an exceptional sized refin. The record in Australia is 9 kg, anything around 3Kg is very rare!


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Horse redfin Red, great work you two. 40 fish in an hour on the troll is a truly hot bite  

What were the SPs/lures that did the damage?


----------



## Jake (Sep 23, 2005)

redphoenix said:


> Only problem is that I'll have to go and catch some more fish now!
> Red.


Yeah Red, thats quite a burden you've got there.... 8) 8) 8)

Well done.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Wow what a beast!

At 45cms thats a whopping 7cm gain on my personal best, but then again who trained me master?... The one & only Red Pheonix!

<Stuck in Sydney at parents, grumble grumble... least its raining!>

Good effort mate, when i went out for an hour on Thursday the water temp was almost to mid 20's and the fish were going spastic, sorry to hear you still havent pulled a native but im sure your time will come mate...

Re : Mullet, was it a Mad or Micro, those lures have been doing the damage up and down the east coast all year... Pakrats in greens, oranges, blacks, yellows, reds and even pink patterns have been working well for me.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

will take you up on that canberra offer Leigh some time early new year, thankyou, bloody hell, gotta stop reading these reports , every time i read them i rush out and buy another lot of the lures you guys used in your report :roll: :roll:


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Big red, big red. 9kg would be a huge..huge redfin :shock:


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Good effort mate, maybe you need a big BIG keeper net for all those little redfin. 
Interesting experiment with the cherries, never would have thought to do that myself, certainly looks interesting, before and after.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

redphoenix said:


> I've been experimenting with tiger patterns for a while now.
> These are the three that I had on that night:
> 
> The Juro 3m diver:
> ...


Thanks mate, a few more to add to the shopping list before I come up :wink:


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Red, have you ever tried bridle rigging a small redfin and either slow trolling it or fishing it stationary in the structure for cod similar to how you live bait for jew or barra?

Catch ya Scott


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

way back when i was a lad and my hometown Horsham held Australias biggest prize pool fishing comp"Wimmera Apex fishing comp" (1970 - 80's) and 1st prize was a car for the heaviest Redfin. Well i reckon you would have taken the car home with that monster Reddie. Well done Red.


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Beautiful redfin Leigh! it's pretty rare to catch the big ones! well done!


----------



## mackral (Oct 20, 2006)

How convenient that Leigh forgot to mention my horsey's Two over 50cm, biggest at 53cm. Definitely my record redfin, as was bringing up two redfin on the one lure. Unbelievable! Leigh and I certainly had a ball.
Cheers,
Brad (mackral)


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWa7rcZ4AABffgAASYCUACDADHIA/59+gIACShqm0Q0aZBkNDID1BoE0oeoGnqZqbUYaj1DAZlD1pkpgbcknQNF4W9PfXZX4pVZ6QhLdMVMvGae1611th0Lh3FkBjAGqMV7odMpy3zjzu6Fc2iggQ8LYGT7F4TE3wSpQcCaeQZFiUQa4WuO4NVrWxYigE5Y2kGaaCf8XckU4UJCu63GeA


----------

